# good knife fighting books



## drummingman (Oct 24, 2006)

i have a friend that really likes the idea of knife fighting.i know that christmas is coming up so i was wondering if you guys could give me some ideas for good books when it comes to learning knife fighting and the history of knife fighting and the styles of martial arts that focus on knife fighting so i could get him a good book for the holiday.
i could go looking for books on the subjects but i really would not know what books are good or crappy because of my lack of knowledge when it comes to all things knife fighting.
thanks.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 24, 2006)

That's something that needs live instruction. How about, paying for a seminar, or a month's worth of classes, as a present instead?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 24, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> That's something that needs live instruction. How about, paying for a seminar, or a month's worth of classes, as a present instead?


I gotta agree with Hand Sword on this.  But, you might try some of Hock Hockhiems stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 24, 2006)

I also agree with Hand Sword...trying to learn bladework from a book or video without experienced instruction is a good way to get yourself hurt (or worse) in the long run.

The seminar thing is a very good idea...see if you can find something nearby by from Sayoc Kali, Atienza Kali, Pekiti-Tirsia, Hock Hochheim, or some other system/instructor with a lot of bladework.

Cthulhu


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 25, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> That's something that needs live instruction. How about, paying for a seminar, or a month's worth of classes, as a present instead?



Kind of hard to fit in a stocking. :ultracool 

Drummingman might want to try Marc MacYoung's book on Knives, Knife Fighting and Other Related Hassles. It would not teach much about knife fighting like a seminar would. But it would introduce him to the general reality of knives on the street. And one of the biggest lessons it could pass on would be that you do not want to be in a knife fight in the first place and the thousands of dollars you will pay in legal bills and time in jail you will spend if you ever have to use one- even if you are in the right.

If you friend has an interest in knife fighting he would probably read it all. If he has any brains, he would reconsider being one of those guys that swagger around thinking of themselves as knife fighters after reading it.


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2006)

Drummingman, your friend may want to look for an AMOK tribe if he is interested in knife fighting.

There was a line that I saw recently ... "With a knife, every strike is an assassination attempt"

Knife fighting is something to take very seriously and should only be done with qualified instruction.


----------



## dok (Oct 25, 2006)

> If you friend has an interest in knife fighting he would probably read it all. If he has any brains, he would reconsider being one of those guys that swagger around thinking of themselves as knife fighters after reading it.



McYoung has some very valid things to say, but this is one of those things that just irks me.  In his writings he continuously makes the assumption that anyone even remotely interested in knife arts is some suburban lilly who wants to learn the blade to gain for the sole purpose of adding to their strut and stagger.  He then bashes FMA's as bein nothing but overhyped sales pitches selling useless crap, and all of a sudden noone but  Marc "i'm a badass and let me tell you why" McYoung knows **** about ****.  

its not hard to say "you really, really, really dont' ever want to be in a knife fight" (very, very, very true statement) without goin on some pompous rant.  In turn, my apologies for this rant of my own - but I feel that thinly veiled sales pitches like McYoung's get more praise than they rightfully deserve.  

Maybe I don't know what I"m talkin about, but then what's the internet for if not voicing uneducated opinions ;P

as to the topic at hand - qualified instruction is invaluable in anything.  I personally can't really imagine learning anything like this without a qualified instructor or training partner.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 25, 2006)

dok said:


> its not hard to say "you really, really, really dont' ever want to be in a knife fight" (very, very, very true statement) without goin on some pompous rant.



It has been my experience that unless you pound something over someone else's head, they are loathe to give up their macho fantasies. I mainly run across this in the ninjutsu section where I have to tell people that there really is no secret clans of ninja living in the woods of Canada. A simple statement just does not seem to do it.

And considering the seriousness of the legal situation you get into, the point really does seem to needed. Too many people just say, "I would rather be judged by 12 than carried by six" and then go off to do the stupidest things you can imagine. I can post case after case of guys that just could not do the right thing and seemed surprised when they ended up being sold for cigs behind bars.

And you go to certain forums and all you will get is that type of "we are so tough" swagger when the subject turns to knives. A good rant is needed on the matter. And if reading MacYoung's book will help someone realize just how much trouble they could get into for just pulling a knife, maybe you can save them ruining their life. Knives are deadly serious. They needed to be treated as such rather than just something you pick up from a seminar or a book. Legally, you need to know just how much hot water you will be in and not leave it at saying that you don't want to get into a knife fight.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks for the info all.
i know this is something that he might want to take lesson in.i know its not somthing he could really learn on his on but i figured that if he can check out a book that deals with the history of knife fighting and shows some pics in how to knife fight in different styles of knife fighting it would give him a good idea of what to look for in the endeavor of study.not saying he would go practicing this stuff on his own,it would just give him a reference to go on.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 25, 2006)

Check out www.paladin-press.com .  They have lots of books on knives and knife fighting and defense.

Jeff


----------



## drummingman (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks for the link jeff.


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2006)

drummingman said:


> thanks for the info all.
> i know this is something that he might want to take lesson in.i know its not somthing he could really learn on his on but i figured that if he can check out a book that deals with the history of knife fighting and shows some pics in how to knife fight in different styles of knife fighting it would give him a good idea of what to look for in the endeavor of study.not saying he would go practicing this stuff on his own,it would just give him a reference to go on.


 
That's really cool, Drummingman.  Unfortunately a lot of folks come here looking for books or videos on something because they want to avoid training with an instructor.  The reasons that you cite are the proper reasons to get a book on knives or knifefighting.  Wish there were more folks out there that had the right intentions in mind. 

You may also want to check out an Army-Navy store near you.  Some have inexpensive field-guide style publications that address care and utilitarian uses of knives.  A lot of the material is really interesting if he has an interest in knives, and the instruction material in the book (sharpening techniques, outdoor uses, etc.) is largely material that is appropriate for an enthusiast to learn without a live teacher.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2006)

Drummingman,

There are definately a few good books over there at Paladin Press!  I am not a huge fan of MacYoung but he does have some good material as well.  Good luck.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks everybody.that paladin press was a great link.


----------



## jeff5 (Oct 29, 2006)

I just picked up a book by Steve Tarani called the Naked Edge.  Very good book on edged weapon defense.  Check it out.


----------

